# high build primer



## brujo (Oct 30, 2011)

can anyone recommend a latex high build primer available in the NY area? We have to cover over sponge paint/ faux on walls & trim, and I would like to use a thicker primer than my usual.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

A skim coat of mud is probably your best bet on a textured wall....I don't know of a paint or primer that will smooth out a wall that has been faux finished.

And why would you want to use a primer over a previously painted surface,{assuming it is acrylic}?...Paint is always thicker than primer/sealer.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If its not to thick a faux then this should work just fine. 

http://www.duron.com/products/interior_primers/productdetails.asp?cat=3&lineid=393


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> A skim coat of mud is probably your best bet on a textured wall....I don't know of a paint or primer that will smooth out a wall that has been faux finished.


ASSuming the wall is textured, if he skimmed then it would have to be re-textured. Probably more work than he needs to do if he can just paint over it.

Are the walls smooth or textured? You most likely would get away with 2 coats of finish and call it good, if it's smooth wall and the faux is heavy or raised then a skim coat would be a good call.

In any case, the Gripper primer from Glidden is a fairly thick primer. I say do some test areas and see what will work:thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Peel bond is an interior/exterior product that's pretty thick, and then there's tuff hide. Not sure how it would come out just spraying it, but you never know


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

:no:


DB_1 said:


> ASSuming the wall is textured, if he skimmed then it would have to be re-textured. Probably more work than he needs to do if he can just paint over it.
> 
> Are the walls smooth or textured? You most likely would get away with 2 coats of finish and call it good, if it's smooth wall and the faux is heavy or raised then a skim coat would be a good call.
> 
> In any case, the Gripper primer from Glidden is a fairly thick primer. I say do some test areas and see what will work:thumbsup:



LOL..It would have to be re-textured after a skim coat?..hehehe :no:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

mpminter said:


> Peel bond is an interior/exterior product that's pretty thick, and then there's tuff hide. Not sure how it would come out just spraying it, but you never know


Peel bond is used to make a crappy exterior look barely acceptable...It's a different story for interior walls...You want them to look almost perfect.

I would never use peel bond for exteriors as well as my standards are much higher.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> :no:
> 
> 
> LOL..It would have to be re-textured after a skim coat?..hehehe :no:


If the walls are textured in the first place, yes. You skim coat it filling in the voids now it's a smooth wall. What am I missing?


----------

